# All this talk about sweepers, and vac's



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well sence fall is apon us, we all want to clean our lawns up. Now I and others have sweepers, and some have powerd vac's,just figured I would show you all what I feel is the BEST for sucking up all the stuff. 

Case, and later Ingersoll offers a hydro powerd vac attachment for there tractors. THIS THING IS AWSOME! It is a big fan, powerd by a hydro motor, hooked up to the tractors hydro system. Best thing, is it is powerd, but it in not that loud. Some of the units out there have there own motors, and they work fime, but you got this motor screeming right behind your ears. It does not have to be attached to the deck, you can use it with just a hose, and it will suck the leaves right off the trees, no need to wait till they fall 

OK there are some faults with it. 

I have to remove the sleve hitch on the tractor to hook it up

it uses three bags, and wile they are big, still need more room for me.[working on a cart for it]

You need a Case, or Ingersoll tractor. [well could adapt it to something else, but it needs like 7-10 gpm hydro flow, roules out 99.999% of garden tractors]

It's pricy. got mine used, and still a ton of cash.

Heres a picture.........


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

:truth: 
That's a nice looking setup Paul. I want to do something similar, but want to use the blow from the tractor deck to move the debris into my trailer..
:smiles:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Can't beat the Case/Ingersoll tractors or their attachments. Is this thing still available new? And what is the cost new? By the way, really nice orchard in the background. Apples? And is it yours?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Can't beat the Case/Ingersoll tractors or their attachments. Is this thing still available new? And what is the cost new? By the way, really nice orchard in the background. Apples? And is it yours? *


Yup they still make them, last time I prices it the whole setup was around $1400.00.

yup it is aples, but not mine. Thats my Mom's yard, and the trees are across the road.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Ingersoll444,
Your unit looks a lot like my Power Flow Bagger that JD makes. The principal difference is the fan is driven by a belt off the mowing deck spindle rather than the hydraulic system. The biggest advantage of either of our systems is manueverability compared with the Trak Vac etal type pull-behind equipment. Also the JD system is a little cheaper than yours at about $800 but at that price you get some noise but not much more than just having the deck engaged. With your system do you also have the deck on or not?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

nope no deck needed. Works totaly on it's own.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Ingersoll444,
I find that design very interesting. Although I need to operate the mowing deck to power the blower, I would want to anyway. The reason is volume reduction since the blades chop the leaves up before going through the blower impeller. Does your hydraulic blower reduce volume as much or more than a mowing deck would? With only 7 bushels of bag capacity, volume reduction is key for me.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

It will chop it up a bit if dry, but mostly the cutting deck does most of the cutting. It is REAL nice for sucking leaves out of planting beds, and around bushes though. Sucks them right up.


----------

